# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Συνδεση  μοτερ μπαρας

## passer07

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## passer07

Καλησπέρα , μου έδειξαν μια μπαρα η οποία  πρεπι να  συνδεθεί για χρήση με όσο το δυνατόν απλούστερη συνδεσμολογια έτσι ώστε να συντηρείτε ευκολότερα .Όταν κ λειτουργούσε είχε πλακετα γκαραζοπορτας η οποία μας άφησε χρόνους 

απο εγκατάσταση έχουμε το μοτέρ με τα 2 ζεύγη για τα πάνω κάτω (όπως είπε ο ηλεκτρολόγος ) ένα διακόπτη push button που πηγαίνει στο κουτί από την μπάρα και την παροχη  με ρελε στον πίνακα .



εδώ έρχονται  οι ερωτήσεις 
μπορώ να βάλω 2 διακόπτες  μαζί με 2 ρελε πχ χρονορελε έτσι ώστε
όταν πατάς το εκαστοτε button  να λειτουργεί  η μπάρα και να σταματά μόνη τις 
?

υπάρχει ευκολότερη λύση 


την πλακετα αυτοματισμου θέλουμε να την αποφύγουμε  γιατί λόγο υγρασίας είδη έχουν βγάλει πρόβλημα 2 



όλες οι γνώμες δέκτες 



ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thm

Η λύση είναι η εγκατάσταση της ανταλλακτικής πλακέτας μέσα σε στεγανό πλαστικό κουτί με στυπιοθλίπτες για τα καλώδια.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα , μου έδειξαν μια μπαρα η οποία  πρεπι να  συνδεθεί για χρήση με όσο το δυνατόν απλούστερη συνδεσμολογια έτσι ώστε να συντηρείτε ευκολότερα .Όταν κ λειτουργούσε είχε πλακετα γκαραζοπορτας η οποία μας άφησε χρόνους 
> 
> απο εγκατάσταση έχουμε το μοτέρ με τα 2 ζεύγη για τα πάνω κάτω (όπως είπε ο ηλεκτρολόγος ) ένα διακόπτη push button που πηγαίνει στο κουτί από την μπάρα και την παροχη  με ρελε στον πίνακα .
> 
> 
> 
> εδώ έρχονται  οι ερωτήσεις 
> μπορώ να βάλω 2 διακόπτες  μαζί με 2 ρελε πχ χρονορελε έτσι ώστε
> όταν πατάς το εκαστοτε button  να λειτουργεί  η μπάρα και να σταματά μόνη τις 
> ...


Οι προηγούμενες πλακέτες χάλασαν από κακή στεγάνωση ή από υπερβολική χρήση??? Πάντως γίνεται με δύο μπουτόν δύο ρελέ και οι δύο τερματικοί που βρίσκονται μέσα στη μπάρα.

----------


## passer07

Οι προηγουμενες απο οτι ειπαν χαλασαν απο βραχύκυκλομα λόγο υγρασίας 
 απο κακη στεγανωση 

 τερματικοι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο οι τρύπες που ήταν από μια μματιά που έριξα  ,θέλω να δω εάν στην κίνηση του μηχανισμού όντως βρίσκει στα σημεία  . Γενικά το να βάλω πλακετα θα ήταν το τυπικότερο αλλά δεν έχω την επιλογή .

από ρελε  διακοπτες τι τύπο  α βαλω δηλαδή  ενδεικτικά που λένε 


υπόψη ότι θα έχω κ ηλεκτρολόγο μαζί  από θέμα ασφάλειας είμαι οκ
Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## passer07

καμιά ιδέα για το τι ρελε να πάρω? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> καμιά ιδέα για το τι ρελε να πάρω? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα αγοράσει ότι ρελέ θέλει αλλά η βάση του κυκλώματος είναι δύο ρελέ δύο μπουτόν δύο ξεχωριστοί τερματικοί διακόπτες έναν για επάνω και έναν για κάτω. Θα κατασκευάσει τυπικό κύκλωμα οδήγησης με μπουτόν και αυτοσυγκράτηση του αντίστοιχου ρελέ  μέσω επαφής NC του αντίστοιχου τερματικού.Ο ηλεκτρολόγος ξέρει.

----------


## passer07

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε ότι δεν έχει ξανά χρησιμοποιισει ρελε με καθυστέρηση εγώ του είπα ότι τον θέλω για βοήθεια  για αυτό ρωτησα εδω

απλά από ότι  είδα οι τιμές κημαινονται  ο από χαμηλά μέχρι ψηλά  όταν θεωρητικός μια πλακετα αυτοματισμου μπορεί να κοστίζει και λιγότερο .Αυτό που ζήτησαν  ήταν να είναι
 όσο ποιο απλό γίνετε 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Να βρεις ενα ηλεκτρολογο πογ να ξερει σκεφτηκες;
Τι να σου πούμε τι ρελε;
Ρελε με καθυστερηση δεν υπαρχουν,πρεπει να βαλει χρονικα και οτι αλλο κανει η πλακετα.δεν ειναι απλα πραγματα.
Chipakos ξεχασες να βαλεις και προστασια μην φαει κανενας την μπαρα στο κεφαλι.

Με logo γινεται ευκολα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Να βρεις ενα ηλεκτρολογο πογ να ξερει σκεφτηκες;
> Τι να σου πούμε τι ρελε;
> Ρελε με καθυστερηση δεν υπαρχουν,πρεπει να βαλει χρονικα και οτι αλλο κανει η πλακετα.δεν ειναι απλα πραγματα.
> Chipakos ξεχασες να βαλεις και προστασια μην φαει κανενας την μπαρα στο κεφαλι.
> 
> Με logo γινεται ευκολα.


Καθ όσον μου περιγράφει μπάρα του απαντάω κι εγώ. Οι συνδέσεις δεν γίνεται να περιγραφούν.Χρονικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά μιας και όταν τερματίσει η μπάρα θα φροντίσει ο τερματικός να την σταματήσει.Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα η γνώση και η πείρα αποκτιώνται δεν αγοράζονται. Εδώ δεν θέλει να βάλει ξανά πλακέτα με φωτοκύταρο θα ασχοληθεί...???

----------


## passer07

Μην παρεξηγηθώ  ,ρωτάω γιατί πάω να κάνω μια εξυπηρέτηση 
απλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με μπάρες ξανά πόσο μάλλον με ρελε  πέρα από τα κλασικά του σπιτιού (ή των ηλεκτρονικών )


τον ηλεκτρολόγο τον ανέφερα γιατί  θέλω να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο  κ ούτε αυτός πληρώνετε .

προσωπικά θα έβαζα πλακετα κ φάρο κ φωτοκυταρο κ  αναγνωστή καρτών να ξέρουν ποιος μπαίνει κλπ αλλά δεν θέλουν για αυτό ρωταω να πάρω συμβουλές .


Όταν είπα γι ρελε με καθυστέρηση εννωούσα χρονικό . Ρωτάω για τον τύπο γιατι νομίζω ότι  με το χρονικό έχω ακόμα μια  ακόμα δικλειδα ασφαλείας ότι θα κόψει το ρεύμα όταν τερματίσει η μπάρα εάν για κάποιο  λόγο δεν το καταφέρει ο τερματικος




Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Φίλε μου αν ο τερματικός δεν λειτουργήσει όταν π.χ η μπάρα είναι κάτω τότε θα σπάσουν τα πάντα αφού δεν υπάρχει πιο κάτω από το κάτω.Το ίδιο θα συμβεί κι αν κολλήσει ο ρελές και δίνει συνέχεια τάση.Γι αυτό θεωρείται επιβεβλημένο ένα μανιτάρι ασφαλείας μπας και γλυτώσουμε κάνα καρούμπαλο γι αυτό χρειάζονται και οι ασφάλειες στην γραμμή τροφοδοσίας κ.ο.κ Ομως εγώ απλά σε ρωτάω όλα αυτά δεν θα μπουν σε κάποιο κουτί ??? Αυτό το κουτί δεν θα έχει υγρασία?? Θέλω να πω ότι μήπως είναι καλύτερα να μπει η σωστή πλακέτα που τα κάνει όλα όπως πρέπει χωρίς να σπαζοκεφαλιάζεις και να έχεις να ασχοληθείς μόνο με τη στεγανότητα?? γιατί δεν το έχεις και θα κάνεις ζημιά τελικά.

----------


## passer07

πρακτικά αυτό που μου είπαν είναι ότι δεν θέλουν ξανά πλακετα γιατί λόγο βροχής υγρασίας κλπ  είδη έχουν βγει εκτός 2 πλακέτες . Για αυτό κοιτάω για ρελε ως ποιο μαζεμένη λύση . Κουτί στεγανό θα μπει απλά έτσι νομίζω ότι μάζι με το ρελε τις τροφοδοσίας  έχουμε 3 σημεια ασφαλειας  στο να μήν πάει κάτι λάθος . Θα ξανά προτείνω την λύση τις . πλακετας αλλά δεν το βλέπω λόγο κόστους 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G355H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τι κόστος εχει αυτη η πλακετα;
Χρονικα,ρελε ψιψιψινια κοκοκοψαρα κανενα 100ρι θα χρειαστει.
Και εγω για αυτο σκεφτηκα τα χρονικα.5-6δευτ η καθε κινηση να μην ειναι συνεχεια στον τερματικο.

----------


## nyannaco

Ταπεινη μου γνωμη, η προσεγγιση δεν ειναι σωστη. Αν το προβλημα ειναι η υγρασια, τοτε η λυση ειναι η σωστη στεγανωση, και οχι οι πατεντες. Αλλωστε, υπαρχει εγγυηση οτι τα ρελε ειναι απροσβλητα απο την υγρασια;

----------

thm (17-11-15)

----------

